# Lemo wicking. Quick and easy



## Dave1 (13/5/16)

I've had Lemo's since they first came out and since quitting again recently I got a few more. I really like them because they are easy to work on and produce lots of clouds and lots of flavour. I DIY most of my jooses and they all do well in the Lemo, plus they are all high VG.

I got a pack of the Dischem pads a while ago and with this wicking technique the Dischem pads make it so simple. The coil here is Stainless Steel 28g 7 wraps and 3mm id. I aim for around 0.8Ω and they work well between 15 and 30 watts depending on the joose and situation.
The coil:





Pulse and neaten




I cut the Dischem pads into 3 strips for the 3mm coils.




Makes it just a bit wider than needed.




Roll lightly keeping track of the join.
Pull the cotton through the coil keeping the seam either up or down.




Unroll the cotton so that it will fit nicely across the shelf.




Lift up and screw the atomiser tube on then fluff the cotton out and cut. I cut the cotton flush with the tube sometimes and leave it about 3mm above at other times. It does wick better cut flush with the top of the tube but both methods work. I find the wick lasts longer with longer legs except when using jooses that gunk up the coil.




Tuck the cotton down carefully so it just rests gently on the bottom and is spread out evenly along the width. This is easy with the way the cotton was pulled through the coil as it was still basically a flat strip the right width. This is what makes this method different from the rest.




Wet the cotton, pull it away from the wall evenly and poke a hole through all the way down to the feeding hole when using high VG (20PG 80VG), you should be able to see light from the feeding hole if you did not get too much joose down there. I use a wooden toothpick. This allows for the thick joose to easily keep the wick wet.




Comes out at nearly 0.8Ω and for this tank it just works. I can vape until there is nothing left in the tank and then still have nearly 10 hits before its dry. Makes changing flavours without re-wicking easy.

I cannot remember the last dry hit I had with the Lemo or Lemo Drop.

So there you have my method of wicking the Lemo, quick, easy and with the cheapest cotton on the market. I have all the other cottons and with these pads it is just the easiest, no guessing just cut 3 even strips and go and there is no difference in flavour imho.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (13/5/16)

Great tutorial @Dave1 !!

Lemo1 rocks
Has such sharp flavour with lots of treble
My ideal flavour producer for the fruity menthols

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dave1 (13/5/16)

Silver said:


> Great tutorial @Dave1 !!
> 
> Lemo1 rocks
> Has such sharp flavour with lots of treble
> My ideal flavour producer for the fruity menthols


Thanks @Silver I started vaping again and swore this time I would save money and not get every new mod and tank as they came out. So far I'm doing well thanks to the forum and members. The Lemo was and still is perfect for me, economical and so awesome with most flavours. I have just made a batch of sweet raspberry menthol and have not been able to put it down. Probably vaped 10ml since 6 this evening in the lemo. Everyone here that has tried it says it tastes like cherry halls. The menthol and raspberry just shine in the lemo. Friday nights is mixing night for me and had to re-coil re-wick for the menthol after dripping it and thought I would share my way of doing it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (13/5/16)

Awesome and clear tutorial, @Dave1. Thank you. Could probably work in other atomizers as well.

Now there is a lesson I need to take to heart - no more new mods and atomizers and juices.

All that is needed is your recipe for the cherry halls!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/5/16)

Dave1 said:


> Thanks @Silver I started vaping again and swore this time I would save money and not get every new mod and tank as they came out. So far I'm doing well thanks to the forum and members. The Lemo was and still is perfect for me, economical and so awesome with most flavours. I have just made a batch of sweet raspberry menthol and have not been able to put it down. Probably vaped 10ml since 6 this evening in the lemo. Everyone here that has tried it says it tastes like cherry halls. The menthol and raspberry just shine in the lemo. Friday nights is mixing night for me and had to re-coil re-wick for the menthol after dripping it and thought I would share my way of doing it.


Is it that easy I want a rba that's easy to build on for beginners at making their own coils and everyone says subtank or Uwell crown? Your sweet raspberry menthol sounds interesting do u mind sharing the recipe? Been a bit sick and my juices don't taste the same really wanted a cherry Halls vape?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave1 (14/5/16)

Andre said:


> Awesome and clear tutorial, @Dave1. Thank you. Could probably work in other atomizers as well.
> 
> Now there is a lesson I need to take to heart - no more new mods and atomizers and juices.
> 
> All that is needed is your recipe for the cherry halls!


Thanks @Andre for the kind words. I have given most of my kit out to family and have surprised myself by making do with what I have left. So far I am still saving compared to smoking. Make no mistake I want new kit but been able to resist so far. In a couple of months I will treat myself to some new kit as long as I don't exceed what I would have spent on smoking.

Posting the Cherry halls recipe in the calling all DIY'ers after this post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------

